# Eneloop



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Many of us use Sanyo Eneloop 'ready charged' Ni-Mh batteries in our cameras. We have had various discussions on the battery type for this application.

The long awaited *2500mA AA size *are now available. That will give more clicks on the shutter or more flashes from dedicated flash guns.

They are *'Eneloop DoubleX (XX)'* type and are black in colour. You will need to search carefully for them. Be careful not all dealers have them yet and you could be buying the normal Eneloops (Mind you, they are brilliant anyway.

This is what you should look out for


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll look for 'em when I (hopefully) manage to get more than a day or so's holiday this year. I've got 2 sets of 4 of Eneloop 'Min 2400mAh' at the moment and each set gives me approx 350-400+ shots, between full-charged and flat.


----------

